# GT - All Terra Corrado Competition Series



## WheelTired (Feb 10, 2007)

Searched for info on this one with no luck, what year was this one manufactured.
Frame #'s
A064 T9212 0889
Claimed, never ridden or built up frame set....

Few Pictures.....

































































































Disclaimer, fine print:
Any and all information posted within this thread on this GT Corrado bicycle frame could be used for other purposes, please do not post sensative information if you do not want it used elsewhere 11/20/2008 2:34 PM


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Cool frame...I'd guess '92???


----------



## alexk (Sep 30, 2005)

About 1994. Component spec was essentially the new Deore LX that replaced DX in Shimano's line up. They may have specified Deore XT shifters and derailleurs but I can't confirm that off the top of my head.

Edit for addtional info: Rigid fork was a GT Bologna Lite


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Frame was built in late 92 but it's actually a 1993 model year frame. Here's a 93 catalog pic along with the link to Bikepedia.

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=1993&Brand=GT&Model=Corrado&Type=bike


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Cool. Are you going to keep this one or sell it, WheelTired? Looks clean.


----------



## WheelTired (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks for the info and scans of the bike, very cool:
no intentions of selling the frame ITS MY SIZE, things change though... the guy I bought it from sent me on a treasure hunt with coordinates...his words "if you can find it, you can have it, fate will determine if it is worth money". needless to say, I found it after 2 hours searching in the general area, left him cash where the frame was setting...strange deal !! Boulder Colorado, say no more...

Fork will be sold. !!


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Interesting transaction, but cool frame! The dropouts don't look too worn (if at all), so maybe it really never saw use. Looks like the frame's had at least a little 'shop wear', but who cares? The attachment above indicates the fork may well be original to it, so I wouldn't sell just due to originality, BUT the bike would be cool rigid.

I guess GT wasn't doing the painted-to-match stems with internal cable routing by then, so you don't have to track one of those down AND it's a late enough GT that it's set up for a rear canti brake...that'll make life easier when getting parts for the build.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Strange deal. Nice ride. Looks like it was built up. Don't know about ridden. Did the seller own it?


----------



## WheelTired (Feb 10, 2007)

seller bought it new in Boulder Co. as a frame / fork only and mentioned never getting around to making it ride.

I have the stem and funky bars it came with, ,,,,the bull horn bars w/gt logo. I will post a pic of the bike with bars mounted.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

That was an interesting year for the mid- upper level GT models. We landed a bunch of bikes that were done on a new paint line at one factory. The paint wasn't fully cured when the frames came off the line and you could see the bubble wrap frame packing material imprinted in the clear coat when the frames were unwrapped. I remember getting replacement frames and switching parts over on a good sum of bikes. There have been a fair number of Karakoram and up frames floating around NOS the past few years and many of those frames were the originals.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Damn


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

WheelTired said:


> Thanks for the info and scans of the bike, very cool:
> no intentions of selling the frame ITS MY SIZE, things change though... the guy I bought it from sent me on a treasure hunt with coordinates...his words "if you can find it, you can have it, fate will determine if it is worth money". needless to say, I found it after 2 hours searching in the general area, left him cash where the frame was setting...strange deal !! Boulder Colorado, say no more...
> 
> Fork will be sold. !!


Strange deal I'd say.... I hope nobody puts up a posting saying they had a Corrado stolen in or around Boulder. If they do I'll be giving them your address. You use my scans and info like you did last time and you'll have charges brought against you this time...just remember that. "Fate" has already determined that your MO is milking bicycle and auto forum members out of info that you are too lazy to research yourself. Why is it that you enjoy using other people to earn your next meal? Too lazy to do it on your own?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

banks said:


> Damn


Banks what are you "DAMN" ing?


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

WheelTired said:


> Thanks for the info and scans of the bike, very cool:
> no intentions of selling the frame ITS MY SIZE, things change though... the guy I bought it from sent me on a treasure hunt with coordinates...his words "if you can find it, you can have it, fate will determine if it is worth money". needless to say, I found it after 2 hours searching in the general area, left him cash where the frame was setting...strange deal !! Boulder Colorado, say no more...


And that didn't seem suspicious to you?!?

You're a moron.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Slimpee said:


> And that didn't seem suspicious to you?!?
> 
> You're a moron.


Stolen goods you think?

Not that it matters...its not that special of a GT.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Stolen goods you think?
> 
> Not that it matters...its not that special of a GT.


Wrong 
Rumpf...any stolen bike is a big deal. Sure you'd hate to come home some day and have your rides gone.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

gm1230126 said:


> Wrong
> Rumpf...any stolen bike is a big deal. Sure you'd hate to come home some day and have your rides gone.


No no...I was just saying the GT itself wasn't special.

If it was in fact stolen...that is a big deal. Sucks.


----------



## aih1206 (Dec 19, 2011)

bought this frame set in 1993, paid about $8-900. Love it. Modified it. Love it. 2 Re-builds. Love it. If the frame fits you well it will out perform any hot shot bike. Great frame.


----------



## AlejoDido78 (May 30, 2010)

sho220 said:


> Cool frame...I'd guess '92???


It must be from ´93, know why? ´92 models still having an unique decal set were over the horizontal tube and it says "GT All Terra" near to the direction set, and the "NAME OF MODEL" was (with a very unique designed font style) all over across the tube it connect from direction til the pedal.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

AlejoDido78 said:


> It must be from ´93, know why? ´92 models still having an unique decal set were over the horizontal tube and it says "GT All Terra" near to the direction set, and the "NAME OF MODEL" was (with a very unique designed font style) all over across the tube it connect from direction til the pedal.


It's about damn time...I've been waiting 5 years for someone to confirm this...


----------



## AlejoDido78 (May 30, 2010)

sho220 said:


> It's about damn time...I've been waiting 5 years for someone to confirm this...


Look at this. Is a Bravado '92.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

But... technically its was made in december 1992.. so...its actually a 1992!!!!!!


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Had it. 1993 model.


----------

